# Visitor visa (parents) policy/restrictions for Australia compared to USA



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I'm curious to know how the visitor visa (especially parents/inlaws of PR/citizens) are handled by Australia. I'm trying to compare it with USA. In USA, whole process of visitor visa is subject to high scrutiny. In the visa application and in consulate interview there will be many questinos related to check daughter/daughter in law is pregnant and to ensure the intended visit is not for baby sitting. Also the initial visa will be for 6 months and subsequent visits may have a shorter period (in worst case up to a week).

How about this in australia? Are they liberal in allowing parents/in laws comming as visitors? and do they have stringent policy in granting and allowing the stay?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

They do let them come as visitors but they also scrutinize them & the family, more so if from high risk countries I'm afraid! Many get a no further stay condition so they can not apply for another visa onshore. And some can be asked for medicals for longer stay tourist visas, especially if from a country with no health agreement with Australia. 

But many parents get their visa just fine but apply for what you need rather than assume you'll be able to extend it once they are there because you probably won't be able to.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

_shel said:


> They do let them come as visitors but they also scrutinize them & the family, more so if from high risk countries I'm afraid! Many get a no further stay condition so they can not apply for another visa onshore. And some can be asked for medicals for longer stay tourist visas, especially if from a country with no health agreement with Australia.
> 
> But many parents get their visa just fine but apply for what you need rather than assume you'll be able to extend it once they are there because you probably won't be able to.


Thanks Shel - What is the duration of visa generally granted for such visiting parents? The duration is granted at port of entry? or in VISA itself? Do they need to visit consulate for every visiting trip to australia? (In US, only first time they visit consulate and get 10 years multiple entry visa and every time during entry in POE duration for the stay for that trip will be decided by officers) is this same with Australia as well?

My wife is only daughter for her parents, so we will be asking her parents to come to australia every year and stay with us up to the legally possible extent for that year, parents visiting every year on regular basis and staying with us for 3 months or max allowed duration is allowed?

In short, frequent visiting is cause of concern for immigration authorities?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Australian tourist visas are usually valid for a year but only allow 3 month stays each time. Meaning you have to leave Australia every 3 months to 'reactivate' it 
You can also apply for a long stay tourist visa 6 or 12 months. 

But I wouldn't apply for the long stay initially if they are planning on going home anyway. The longer visa you want the more DIAC will be inclined to think they are trying to live in Australia on a tourist visa which is not allowed. 

DIAC concern is that 
1, they have adequate funds to cover their needs during their stay. That could be your offer of accommodation and food etc. 
2. A booked flight home or enough money in the bank on top of spending money to buy one. 3. medical insurance cover.
They also want evidence that they have reason to go home at the end of their visit. Such as employment, family or property in the home country. 

Once they have been once and left any future application should be easy and they would get a longer visa with less hassle each year.


----------



## Gollywobbler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Auzee Bujjii

Don't even try to compare Australia and the USA. They each have their own laws and policies and it is not worth running the risk of muddling them up.

As I understand this, your wife's parents are from India, which is a High Risk country as far as DIAC are concerned, as you know. Because of the High Risk/Low Risk thing, DIAC are twitchier about Indian parents who wish to visit Oz than they are when British parents want to do the same thing.

You have said:


> My wife is only daughter for her parents, so we will be asking her parents to come to australia every year and stay with us up to the legally possible extent for that year, parents visiting every year on regular basis and staying with us for 3 months or max allowed duration is allowed?


DIAC offer a range of visas for Viisitors to Australia:

Visa Options - Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration

Since the Parents are Indian, DIAC might insist that they use the subclass 679 Family Sponsored Visitor Visa. 

However, what are your long term plans for your wife's Parents? It sounds like they will become eligible to apply for Parent migration to Australia?

Family - Visas & Immigration

Parent Migration Booklet

How old are your Parents in law and are they in reasonably good health, please? If their health is OK, is there any reason not to apply for one of the Parent visas for them? 

They would still be allowed to visit Australia whilst they wait for the Parent visa application to be processed.

In the long run, would this be the best way to resolve all the problems that you seem to be worrying about?

Cheers

Gill


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Gollywobbler said:


> Hi Auzee Bujjii
> 
> Don't even try to compare Australia and the USA. They each have their own laws and policies and it is not worth running the risk of muddling them up.
> 
> ...


Gill - Thanks a lot for very detailed reply. Really this helps and clarifies my doubt.


----------

